# How to apply lower lashes?



## ticklemethu (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello gals,

I bought some bottom lashes from MAC a few weeks ago and just realized how tricky this process is to gettin them on!!

Can someone please give me some tips on how to get it on correctly? 

Like, am I suppose to place it above my hairs almost near the inside of my eye area? 


-thanks in advance!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

Usually if u cut them, they'll be easier to apply


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you supposed to apply them on top of your lashes or underneath them?  I bought some a while ago and they are still sitting at the bottom of my traincase.


----------



## maxcat (Mar 6, 2007)

Underneath the natural lash line - like where you would put fake top lashes. I just take a toothpick and lift the lashes with one hand and ram the fakes under them with the other. 
They're tricky until you get the hang of it... and they feel seriously weird.


----------



## ticklemethu (Mar 7, 2007)

lol..thanks everyone.

so the lash goes UNDER your natural hairs..not above.

I think it would be nice for pictures but if wearing it out would look totally scarry and fake.


----------



## mistella (Mar 7, 2007)

]]]]]


----------



## pomegranatesix (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a pair and I love 'em to bits. I think they're fantastic for a dramatic eye - and look awesome in photos/photoshoots. It's a relatively subtle thing, lower eyelashes, but they make such a difference.

I usually put a drop of glue on a Q-tip or a toothpick, and drag the edge through that to make sure I get an even coat of glue on the edge of the lash, then stick it on, pressing on the corners.


----------



## girly girl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have never tried lower lashes before; i am so curious as to how i will look wearing them.


----------



## girly girl (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girly girl* 

 
_I have never tried lower lashes before; i am so curious as to how i will look wearing them._


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the effect a lot, I usually just use normal lashes and flip them upside down, it works fine, you don't absolutely need to buy specific "lower" lashes.

I also apply them under my natural lower lashes. I find it actually a lot easier to put on than the top ones because I don't blink as much.

Here's a pic of me wearing both top and bottom lashes, I used normal lashes for both.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

Me with incredibly short and sparse lashes, falsies are a must for me. I'll only wear false lashes on my bottom lashline for special occasions where I'm getting extra glammed out. I don't want to look too "Twiggy" so I'll trim each individual hair to a more suitable length for me. They totally look fabulous and make a huge difference on my eyes. Plus, they're not too wierd or obvious looking if you wear them right. I use the #25 from MAC and they're totally comfortable to wear.


----------



## Simi (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd the same question and MacMonster reply with her picture.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_Well, I just recently got some and this is how I do it. 

1. I take the lash and slick the rim lightly in glue

2. Take the middle and push it down with a bobby pin just above my lower lashline.

3. Then push it softly all the way to each end.

4. I normally have a problem with the inner end of the lash so I just take a tiiiiiiiny spot of glue and add it the the area and grab the lash and push it down softly with my fingers to get the right angle. 

here is the end result : http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1669/makeupsru2.jpg


And then I don't touch them! haha I notice if I do it falls off from not being dry enough, or just gets out of place._


Thank you so much I got more answer after your question.


----------

